# High Cascade or Windells?



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Which summer camp is better to go to?
Any feedback on any of the camps?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

That is a VERY hard choice!!! Both seem great. I don't know about High Cascade, but I have a couple of friends who went to Windells and have been going back ever since. Every time they come back they have progressed so much, so Windells seems like a good choice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Another question, like, which has a better park? Better features?
I see you are from Mt Hood, so yeah?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Another question, like, which has a better park? Better features?
I see you are from Mt Hood, so yeah?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Dropped off and picked up my daughter 14 and her friend at Windells last year; they had a blast, lots to do off the hill, staff were very chill, very encouraging coaches who were reported to be excellent riders and they poached HC park a few times. Daughter rides big mtn and did not have any real experience in park but they were very helpful and encouraging and as result has been taking more advantage of the natural hits on the home hill (Baker 7 years). She said the food wasn't that great but the other campers were fun, encouraging and had mad park skills and she really liked the coaches and staff...she met up with some this past weekend at Baker. She also said that HC seemed to have more international folks. Like anything you get out what you put in. She mainly had fun, made lots of new friends, picked up a few skills and gained lots of encouragement/confidence to try new stuff. Hopefully next year will focus more on the skills stuff.


----------

